# Mixer Review - Marnu (Local)



## Chukin'Vape (11/9/18)

In this episode - Who is Marnu? Richard is back! Theo finds a banger Cereal Base. Richard finds a permanent rotation dessert & Deetz goes nuts for a fruit mix.

@Marnu

Reactions: Like 2


----------

